# Replacing Router Bulb



## Jamesleethompson (Sep 9, 2013)

I need to locate and replace the light bulb in my router, It is a 2HP Craftsman Double Insulated 315.175060. I just do not want to pay more for shipping than the item costs. It is a Norson 12V 15CP bulb, is it is the original bulb as that is the one I pulled out of it. Thank You,


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum!!

Most likely you should be able to find at either an auto parts store or your local Ace Hardware. According to this thread http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/23697-replacing-router-light.html it's a 1004 bulb, should be easy to find.

earl


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

The outrageous price that some businesses charge BUG the heck out of me too, but when I think about the cost & hassle of driving to town to get a part it takes some of the sting out of it. Of course town for me is an hour away. Retiring from the USPS I know it doesn't cost $10 to mail me a $2 part so I guess they just pad their profit margin that way.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

In regard to the subject of shipping charges, it always bugs me when an item is advertised as being shipped free, I wonder how they get UPS, or the U.S. mail to let them do that, ummm, you don't suppose that the price is jacked up enough to cover the cost of shipping do you. it's just of those things that bugs me, I'm probably the only person that thinks along these lines.

Jerry


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Jamesleethompson said:


> I need to locate and replace the light bulb in my router, It is a 2HP Craftsman Double Insulated 315.175060. I just do not want to pay more for shipping than the item costs. It is a Norson 12V 15CP bulb, is it is the original bulb as that is the one I pulled out of it. Thank You,


Hi James - Earl has your answer... automotive 1004 bulb. Any auto parts store or even the automotive department at a Walmart , Sears or similar.


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi, James ~ Earl is correct. I had to replace my Craftsman router bulb and found it at Autozone. One bit of advice, you might find that the new bulb will fit tight. I had to fiddle to get my bulb to fit correctly. But it sure saved a bundle by not having to order on-line and pay the extra shipping and handling. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I saw or read something a bit back that will also work. A small flashlight ziptied to a machine. Can't recall where it was now, but seems like a very neat idea.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

JOAT said:


> I saw or read something a bit back that will also work. A small flashlight ziptied to a machine. Can't recall where it was now, but seems like a very neat idea.



Harry has given me a neat solution.....


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> Harry has given me a neat solution.....


Very cool. Yay Harry.


----------

